# Wiring up air handler with 15kw heat kit. HELP



## DIYFool (Jun 23, 2015)

So I have this question regarding how to wire up the heat package. It is 15kw with a 60amp [COLOR=blue !important][COLOR=blue !important]breaker[/COLOR][/COLOR] and a 30 amp breaker. Do I need to supply separate conductors to each breaker )ie. 6/2wg to 60 amp and 10/2wg to the 30 amp ?If so do I need 2 disconnects?


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

DIYFool said:


> So I have this question regarding how to wire up the heat package. It is 15kw with a 60amp [COLOR=blue !important][COLOR=blue !important]breaker[/COLOR][/COLOR] and a 30 amp breaker. Do I need to supply separate conductors to each breaker )ie. 6/2wg to 60 amp and 10/2wg to the 30 amp ?If so do I need 2 disconnects?


All the ones I've seen get a single feed big enough for both. Check the name plate, it will tell you minimum wire size. Since the breakers are built in, you don't need any disconnects.


----------



## DIYFool (Jun 23, 2015)

So how would one conductor wire 2 breakers of different amps?


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

The breakers are wired together on the line side, usually.


----------



## DIYFool (Jun 23, 2015)

Please expand upon that if you would and pretend I'm not too brite The heat pack has 2 breakers built in (60/30amp), MCA is (55/26) What size conductor would you feed it with and how would you bridge it to both breakers? Also, could I just wire it directly to the service panel or would I need it to go through a breaker there?


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

Post a brand and model number, a wiring diagram or photos of the unit.


----------



## jreagan (Feb 20, 2015)

My HVAC unit also has a 15kw heat pack. I ran two separate circuits (60A/30A) and two disconnects. The label did list "single 90A" also, but I would have had to order a different connector board inside the unit.


----------



## DIYFool (Jun 23, 2015)

Okay, here is as much info as I think you need....

The air handler is a Ameristar Model M4AH3036B1000AA

Heater kit is a Warren Tech Model # WHE1502BX (Product # MAYHTR1A15BKRA)

Also have a matching capacity heat pump but have the wiring on it figured out.

Included are photos of labels and wiring diagrams


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

DIYFool said:


> Please expand upon that if you would and pretend I'm not too brite The heat pack has 2 breakers built in (60/30amp), MCA is (55/26) What size conductor would you feed it with and how would you bridge it to both breakers? Also, could I just wire it directly to the service panel or would I need it to go through a breaker there?


I saw one this morning that had a pair of lugs that accepted the incoming conductors. A black and red conductor left the lug block and landed on a set of double lugs on one breaker. Then another set of red and black left those lugs and landed on the other breaker.

Depending on the distance from the panel, I'd run some #2 SE cable. Feed it with a 100 amp breaker.


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

It looks like it is setup for two circuits.


----------



## DIYFool (Jun 23, 2015)

Oh and the distance is less than 30 feet of conductor


----------



## DIYFool (Jun 23, 2015)

Since I already have the 60 amp breaker and conductor in place from the smaller unit that this is replacing. . . . would it just be easier (and cheaper) to just run an additional conductor (10/2) with 30 amp breaker to the unit ?


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

DIYFool said:


> Since I already have the 60 amp breaker and conductor in place from the smaller unit that this is replacing. . . . would it just be easier (and cheaper) to just run an additional conductor (10/2) with 30 amp breaker to the unit ?


yep.....


----------

